# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Nαυτιλιακές Eταιρείες Κρουαζιέρας - Cruise Shipping Companies >  Costa Crociere

## raflucgr

Hello

The Costa Serena, currently building in Sestri Ponente shipyards, in Genova, and the first sister ship of the Costa Concordia will be named in Marseille on 19th May. It shows the interests of the company to the city of Marseille. On the other I remin that Costa represented 25 % of the cruise traffic in Marseille. The only Costa ship which has sailed from Marseille last year is the Costa Fortuna, and she will be back from April to November 2007. The First Costa's ships which started cruises from Marseille is the Costa Romantica in 1996, with 25 calls and 40 passangers. The Costa Serena is the 12th ship of the Costa's fleet. She is a 112 000 GT ship, 290 m long, and she is able to carry 3780 passangers. The Samsara Spa will be the largest one aboard a cruise ship. The Costa Serrena will start her cruise program from Venice on 26th May 2007,with the Inaugural cruise whic will last 8 days and from June to November, the ship will perform a series of 7 days weekly cruises , calling at Bari, Katakolon(Greece), Izmir(Turkey), Istanbul (Turkey), and Dubrovnik (Croatia). From November she will sail 10 or 11 days cruises in Canary islands.

Cheers
Lucas

----------


## mastrokostas



----------


## raflucgr

leaving Savona on 30/10/06.


DSC_0150.jpg

----------


## kalypso

costa marina.jpg

costa marina 1.jpg

το Costa Marina στην Τεργέστη.

----------


## kalypso

costa marina 2.jpg

costa marina3.jpg

άλλες δύο φωτογραφίες του Costa Marina στην Τεργέστη.

----------


## Apostolos

Ποιός έχει φώτο τους ώς containers???

----------


## nautikos

Αν μπεις εδω και εδω θα βρεις πολλες φωτο τους σαν containerships!

----------


## kalypso

Image_Camera1_ship27__10-02-2008_16_11_01.jpg

Image_Camera2_ship27__10-02-2008_16_12_01.jpg


*Costa Mediterranea* άποψις από τις κάμερες του πλοίου,γέφυρα και τσιμινιέρα.
Αυτή την στιγμή βρίσκεται στο Key West στην Καραιβική

----------


## kalypso

1111111111111.jpg


το Costa Concordia αυτή την στιγμή στον Πειραιά,άποψη από web camera στο λιμάνι

----------


## Baggeliq

*COSTA ATLANTICA 2000* *Amsterdam*
1.jpg
2.jpg

----------


## kalypso

το Costa Concordia στον Πειραιά στις 22/2/2008

----------


## Apostolos

Αφιξη σήμερα στη Ροδο
CONCORDIA.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

> Αφιξη σήμερα στη Ροδο
> CONCORDIA.jpg


αψογος!!!!

----------


## kalypso

Εικόνα 1620.jpg


την ώρα της αναχώρησης το Σάββατο 15/3/2008.Δυστυχώς η λήψη είναι πολύ μακρινή.

----------


## kalypso

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.jpg


και μία φωτογραφία νωρίτερα το απόγευμα

----------


## Nautikos II

Το *Costa Europa* σημερα στης 18:30 στο κοκκινο
Costa Europa [1].JPG

----------


## kalypso

Καταπληκτική!!!!

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Mερικες φωτο του πολυ ομορφου Costa Marina στην Πατμο.

----------


## Apostolos

Καλά εδώ έγραψες! Μαρίνα με Costa Marina!

----------


## scoufgian

Προυνο προυνο στο Πειραια.
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 8915

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 8916

----------


## dk

Τα Costa Luminosa και Costa Pacifica τα δύο νέα κρουαζιερόπλοια της Costa Cruises, της μεγαλύτερης εταιρίας κρουαζιέρων στην Ευρώπη καθελκύστηκαν την ίδια μέρα από τα ναυπηγείαFincantieri και αναμένεται να μπούνε σε λειτουργία το 2009. ΤοCosta Luminosa είναι 92.700 τόνων και μπορεί να μεταφέρει 2.828 επιβάτες. Θα είναι έτοιμο στο τέλος Απριλίου 2009. το Costa Pacifica είναι 114.500 τόνων, η μεταφορική ικανότητά του είναι για 3.780 επιβάτες και θα παραδοθεί στο τέλος Μαΐου 2009. Η βάπτιση των δύο πλοίων θα γίνει στις 5 Ιουνίου στη Τζένοα. Η Costa, για τα δύο κρουαζιερόπλοια που θα αποτελέσουν το 13ο και 14ο μέλος του στόλου της, έχει επενδύσει πάνω από 900 εκατομμύρια ευρώ.
Κατά την καθέλκυση των δύο κρουαζιερόπλοιων την ίδια μέρα, κάτι που συνβαίνει για πρώτη φορά παγκόσμια, ανακοινώθηκε και το όνομα του αδελφού πλοίου του Costa Luminosa που θα είναι *Costa**Deliziosa* και θα ενταχθεί στο στόλο της εταιρίας την άνοιξη του 2010. 
Το πρόγραμμα ανάπτυξης της Costa περιλαμβάνει επίσης την κατασκευή 5 ακόμη πλοίων μέχρι το 2012. όλα θα ναυπηγηθούν στην Ιταλία και το συνολικό ποσό της επένδυσης φτάνειτ α 2,4 δισεκ ευρώ.
Το 2012 ο στόλος της Costa θα αποτελείται από 17 κρουαζιερόπλοια.
Το *Costa**Luminosa*, που θα είναι το πιο καινοτόμο πλοίο της Costa, μεταξύ άλλων θα διαθέτει ένα τεσσάρων διαστάσεων (4D) κινηματογράφο, ένα εξομοιωτή γκολφ με 37 virtual golf courses καθώς και ένα εξωτερικό γκολφ σε επιφάνεια 90τ.μ.. Από τις 1130 καμπίνες οι 772 διαθέτουν μπαλκόνι, που αποτελεί και το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό (68%) μεταξύ των πλοίων της εταιρίας
Το *Costa**Pacifica*, αδελφό πλοίο των Costa Concordia and Costa Serena, θα είναι το πλοίο της μουσικής. Επιλεγμένα κομάτια θα ‘οδηγούν τους επιβάτες σε ένα “μουσικό ταξίδι” σε όλα τα καταστρώματά του. 

πηγη travelreport-int.gr

----------


## mike_rodos

Την Παρασκευή καθώς πήγαινε για την δουλειά βλέπω στο λιμάνι το costa fortuna κατά τους χειρισμούς πλαγιοδέτησης... Ας την μοιραστούμε όλοι μαζί την φωτογραφία...

----------


## Giorgos_D

Και εγω την ιδια μερα ταξιδεψα με τον ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑ, και πέρασα δίπλα της.... Επιβλητικό βαπορι....

----------


## mastrovasilis

το πανέμορφο βαπόρι μας μετά την μαγευτική Ρόδο, έβαλε πλώρη για Βενετία.

και μερικά στοιχεία για το πανέμορφο βαπόρι μας

Built in 	2003

Passenger Capacity	2,716 (Double Occupancy)

Number of Crew 	1,027

Total Cabins 	1.358 (27 for Handicapped Guests) 

Tonnage	102.587 t

Length	890 feet 

Beam	118 feet

Decks	17 (13 for Guests Use)

Max Speed	22 Knots 

Cruising Speed	20 Knots 

πηγή. costacruise.com

----------


## mastrovasilis

Μετά τα στοιχεία μερικές φωτό από το εσωτερικό του πανέμορφου πλοίου και τις ανέσεις που απολαμβάνει κάποιος εν πλω.

νεροτσουλήθρες - πισίνα - ηλιοθεραπεία και coctails 
1.JPG

3.JPG

 να φάμε και κάτι μετά την πισίνα
4.JPG

χαλαρο ποτάκι στο piano bar restaurant
5.JPG

και μετά ας απολαύσουμε το υπερ θέαμα
2.JPG

Γενικά Χαρακτηριστικά Κρουαζιεροπλοίου:
- 1300 καμπίνες, 464 με ιδιωτικά μπαλκόνια,
- 58 σουίτες όλες με ιδιωτικό μπαλκόνι,
- 4 εστιατόρια 
- 11 μπαρ, συμπεριλαμβανόμενο και το ''Cognan & Cigar'' μπαρ.
- 3 πισίνες, 1 με πτυσσόμενη οροφή,
- 6 Jacuzzis και μία νεροτσουλήθρα,
- Αθλητικό γήπεδο πολλαπλών χρήσεων,
- Εξωτερικό γήπεδο για τρέξιμο (140 μέτρα)
- Γυμναστήριο, Χαμάμ, Σάουνα, Θεραπείες για καλή φυσική κατάσταση καλύπτουν 1,300 τετραγωνικά μέτρα,
- Θέατρο 1370 θέσεων σε 3 καταστρώματα,
- Casino & Disco,
- Αίθουσα με Internet και βιβλιοθήκη,
- Ηλεκτρονικά παιχνίδια, παιδότοπος (Squok Club), παιδική πισίνα,
- Εμπορικό κέντρο

πηγή navihellas.gr

----------


## mastrovasilis

*Νέο καράβι για την Costa Crociere*

Ο τεράστιος ανταγωνισμός μεταξύ των δύο κολοσσών της κρουαζιέρας Carnival και RCI έχει κορυφώσει τις παραλαβές νεότευκτων όπως και τις νέες παραγγελίες. Πρωταγωνίστρια η Costa Crociere, θυγατρική της Carnival που σε λίγους μήνες προσθέτει στο στόλο της δύο ακόμη μεγαθήρια, ιταλικής ναυπήγησης

Στις 12 Ιουνίου 2006 δόθηκε η παραγγελία στη Fincantieri (Marghera) για τη ναυπήγηση ενός ακόμα κρουαζιεροπλοίου της Costa με το όνομα COSTA LUMINOSA, oλ. χωρητικότητας 92.700 κόρων. Η παράδοσή του έχει προγραμματιστεί για την άνοιξη του 2009, ενώ υπάρχει option και για ένα δεύτερο αδελφό πλοίο που θα λάβει το όνομα COSTA DELIZIOSA και θα παραδοθεί το Μάρτιο του 2010. Το κόστος ναυπήγησης και των δύο εκτιμάται ότι θα υπερβεί τα 800 εκατ. ευρώ. Το *COSTA LUMINOSA* καθελκύστηκε –ορθότερα: εγκατέλειψε τη ναυπηγική κλίνη– στις 27 Ιουνίου. Ανάδοχος ήταν η κόρη ενός υπαλλήλου των ναυπηγείων της Fincantieri στη Marghera της Βενετίας. Την ίδια ημέρα πραγματοποιήθηκε στο ναυπηγείο της Fincantieri (Sestri Ponente) στη Γένοβα και η καθέλκυση του COSTA PACIFICA, που θα έχει ολ. χωρητικότητα 114.000 κόρων και θα είναι αδελφό των *COSTA* *CONCORDIA*, *COSTA SERENA* και *CARNIVAL SPLENDOR*.

Το γεγονός αυτό αποτελεί παγκόσμια πρωτιά στην ιστορία της βιομηχανίας κρουαζιέρας και για την επίτευξή του εργάστηκαν πάνω από έξι χιλιάδες άνθρωποι, Ιταλοί σε ποσοστό άνω του 90%. Στην τελετή της βάφτισης του COSTA LUMINOSA ο πρόεδρος και διευθύνων σύμβουλος της Costa Cruises, Pier Luigi Foschi, ανέφερε τα εξής: «Με τον ερχομό αυτού του πλοίου, αλλά και των άλλων πλοίων που βρίσκονται τώρα υπό κατασκευή στο ναυπηγείο, όχι μόνο θα έχουμε το μεγαλύτερο στόλο στην Ευρώπη, αλλά θα έχουμε και ένα στόλο με ποικιλία στο μέγεθος, τις ανέσεις και το στιλ».

πηγή. εφοπλιστής


Στο νέο πλοίο θα προσφέρονται όλες οι κανοτόμες υπηρεσίες της Costa. Ευεξία, διασκέδαση, επιλεγμένα δρομολόγια, τέχνη, ξεκούραση, ατμόσφαιρα και φιλικό περιβάλλον τόσο για ζευγάρια όσο και για οικογένειες. Στη διάθεση των επιβατών θα είναι κινηματογράφος 4 διαστάσεων, εξομοιωτής γκολφ με 37 εικονικά γήπεδα και ένα εξωτερικό πραγματικό 90τ.μ., ο εξομοιωτής φόρμουλα Grand Prix, που υπάρχει μόνο στα πλοία της Costa.
Το θέατρο καλύπτει επιφάνεια 1.300τ.μ. σε τρία επίπεδα και μπορεί να φιλοξενήσει περισσότερα από 800 άτομα. Το κέντρο αναζωογόνησης και ευεξίας Samsara Spa εκτείνεται σε 3.500τ.μ., ενώ το γυμναστήριο με το εξελιγμένο Kinesis room αποτελεί ακόμη μία ξεχωριστή υπηρεσία.
Το Costa Luminosa θα έχει 1130 καμπίνες  εκ των οποίων οι 772 με βεράντα και θα μπορεί να φιλοξενήσει 2.828 επιβάτες.

Μήκος 292 m
Πλάτος 32.2 m
Mέγιστη ταχύτητα 23.6 knots
Υπηρεσιακή ταχύτητα 21.5 knots
Mηχανές. 4 χ 12 κύλινδρη ισχύος 12.000 kw
και η κάθεμια έχει και 2 8κύλινδρες συνολικής ισχύος 16.000 kw

πηγή. travelreport

11538.jpg

πηγή. meretmarine.com

----------


## Nautikos II

To Costa Romantica αγκυροβολημενο εκει ?????
1.png

----------


## STRATHGOS

STIN ITALIA..

Εικόνα984.jpg

----------


## Nautikos II

> STIN ITALIA..
> 
> Εικόνα984.jpg


Πολυ ωραια φωτο, και ωραιο πλοιο το Costa Serena

----------


## sea world

NA YPEN8YMISW GIA TOYS LATREIS TWN PLOIWN THS ETAIREIAS, OPWS O mike apo rodo, OTI SE OLA TA PLOIA THS _COSTA CROCIERE_, YPARXOYN web cameres POU MPOREIS NA BLEREIS OLO TO 24WRO TO PLOIO KAI TH 8ESH POY BRISKETAI!
SAS PARA8ETW KAI TO ANALOGO site OPOY MPOREITE M'ENA klick STO PLOIO POY SAS ENDIAFEREI, NA DEITE POY BRISKETAI KAI TI GINETAI EKEINH THN WRA! :Wink: 

www.costacruise.com/B2C/USA

----------


## sea world

POLY MEGALH DIAFHMHSH EXOYN KSEKINHSEI GIA TO NEO PLOIO THS H COSTA CROSIERE, TO* Costa Deliziosa*!
KAI OI PRWTES - TYPWMENES :Very Happy: - FWTO TOY PLOIOY!!


*Atrium of Delight*
*Costa Luminosa's twin sister is born*



  Designed to fascinate, but also to satisfy every desire, Costa Deliziosa – the new diamond of the fleet - has
been created to offer a unique sensory experience.
Every detail on board the Costa Deliziosa is dedicated to the pleasure of the guests on board: from the furniture to the art collections, or the grand spa area to the mastery of the great chefs.

*1) Atrium of Delight* 


*2) Theater Duse*


*3)Cafeteria Sugar*


*4) Restaurant Albatros*

----------


## Ellinis

Προσωπικά το Deliziosa μου θυμίζει όνομα για πίτσα... αλλά μιας και δεν είμαι στο "target group" της Costa, η γνώμη μου δεν μετράει ;-)

----------


## mpoumpoulina

KYPROS99.JPG COSTA PASIFICA STI LEMESOS :Razz: 

COSTA.JPG

----------


## mpoumpoulina

COSTA01.JPG

KYPROS222222.JPG TO COSTA PASIFICA STIN CYPRUS ΓΙΑ ΛΙΓΕΣ ΩΡΕΣ. :Razz:

----------


## cyprus4ever

Για όσους έχουν ελεύθερο χρόνο, ανακάλυψα μια νέα σειρά του National Geographic Channel την οποία παρακολουθώ μανιωδώς τις τελευταίες 2 βδομάδες, με τίτλο "CRUISE SHIP DIARIES" που έχει ως θέμα τη ζωή όλων όσων ζουν και εργάζονται πάνω σε μεγάλα κρουαζιερόπλοια. Η σειρά γυρίζεται στο COSTA SERENA της COSTA CROCIERE. Είναι αρκετά ενδιαφέρον. Ολοκληρωμένα επεισόδια δεν μπόρεσα αν βρώ, αλλά όσοι ενδιαφέροντε μπορούν να βρουν 3-λεπτα αποσπάσματα στο πιο κάτω link:

http://natgeotv.com/uk/cruise-ship-diaries

----------


## mastrokostas

Τι μου κάνες βραδιάτικα !!!! :Razz:

----------


## SOLSTICE

Αλλαγή στα προγράμματα του Allegra και του Marina ανακοίνωσε η Costa:

HOLLYWOOD, Fla. (Feb. 1, 2011) -- Costa Cruises has announced that  all of its cruise itineraries calling at Egypt and Tunisia have been  modified, canceling all port calls in these two countries and offering  alternative ports of call, as follows:

• For the  scheduled Red Sea cruises on the Costa Allegra and Costa Marina, the  itinerary will now concentrate on calls at Jordan and Israel, with  turnaround operations taking place at Aqaba, Jordan. To accommodate  guests who have already booked these cruises, Costa Cruises will offer  alternative itineraries and dates of departures.

• On  Mediterranean cruises that include a one-day call at Alexandria, that  call has been replaced by a one day-call at Greece or Israel.

•  On Mediterranean seven-day cruises including a one-day call at Tunis,  Tunisia, that call will be replaced by a one-day call at Palma de  Mallorca, Spain; Malta, or Cagliari, Italy.

The company  confirms that all of its cruises are operating normally and running on  schedule, the only changes to the itineraries being those due to force  majeure mentioned above.

Costa Cruises will resume its  original scheduled programs and reinstate ports of call in Egypt and  Tunisia when the relevant authorities in both countries declare the  restoration of stability and safety.

Costa Cruises  considers the safety of its guests and crew members a top priority and  it is constantly in contact with the local and international authorities  to guarantee the safety of its operations and to carefully monitor the  situations in Egypt and Tunisia.

----------


## SOLSTICE

Costa Diadema!! Το νέο πλοίο της εταιρείας, το μεγαλύτερο της με μήκος 306μ. 132,500Τ και περίπου 5.000 ατόμων (επιβάτες και προσωπικό), ξεκίνησε χτες να κατασκευάζεται στα ναυπηγεία Fincantieri Marghera! Το πλοίο θα είναι έτοιμο τον Οκτώβριο του '14 και μέχρι στιγμής δε έχει γνωστοποιηθεί το πρόγραμμά του!!

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Περίεργο όνομαααα  :Bi Polo:

----------


## ppgk2005

Ετοιμάζεται παραδοσιακό πανηγύρι στην παραλία της Μυκόνου για τα 18 χρόνια της Costa.... και όχι άδικα, αφού η Μύκονος ήταν  από τα πρώτα και παραμένει ένα από τα πιό σταθερά λιμάνια της Ιταλικής εταιρίας

http://www.mykonoszoo.blogspot.gr/20...-crociere.html

Θυμάμαι όταν είχε πρωτοέρθει το Costa Classica πόσο τεράστιο μας φαινόταν...

----------


## cyprus4ever

Τo Grand Mistral επιστρατεύει στο στόλο της η Costa, στα πλαίσια νέου προγράμματος με μικρότερα πλοία που προσεγγίζουν ασυνήθιστους λιγότερο δημοφιλείς προορισμούς με μεγαλύερη διάρκεια παραμονής στο λιμάνι. Με νεα ονομασία Costa neoRiviera, θα ξεκινήσει να ταξιδεύει μέσα στον ερχόμενο μήνα. Η σχετική σελίδα στο site της εταιρείας:
http://www.costacruise.com/med/costa_neoriviera.html

----------


## despo

http://www.naftemporiki.gr/finance/story/890450/i-costa-cruises-upobathmizei-tin-parousia-tis-sto-aigaio
Ποιά είναι άραγε αυτά τα 3 πλοία ;

----------


## Ilias 92

Πέραν του Πειραιά που άλλου πιάνουν πλοία της εταιρείας? 
Εχει μετακινήσει τις δραστηριότητες της.

----------


## Giovannis

> Πέραν του Πειραιά που άλλου πιάνουν πλοία της εταιρείας? 
> Εχει μετακινήσει τις δραστηριότητες της.



με τα τελευταια γεγονοτα στην τουρκια και την ακυρωση ολων των κρουαζιερων της εταιρειας στα εκει μερη, τα νησια μας βγαινουν αρκετα κερδισμενα μιας και παρα πολλες κρουαζιερες θα δεσουν εδω!

επισης κανει παντα κρουαζιερες με ενδιαμεσα λιμανια ελληνικων νησιων και του πειραια (που χρησιμοποιει και ως homeport). μεχρι περισυ νομιζω ειχε και homeport ηρακλειο & ροδο αλλα φετος οχι

----------


## alkeos

Για του λόγου το αληθές, με αφορμή την κουβέντα που είχα με τον ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗ στο θέμα των εταιρειών του Χανδρή, ορίστε οι μπροσούρες - "τόμοι" της Costa (τελικά ήταν 2, όχι ένας όπως θυμόμουν)... Επίσης, θυμόμουν λάθος των αριθμό των σελίδων, αυτή του 2010 είχε 377!! σελίδες και αυτή του 2011 401!! Και τις δύο τις είχα πάρει στη Ρώμη (δωρεάν, από τουριστικό γραφείο).

Η μπροσούρα του '11

COSTA 11.jpgcosta 11 3.jpg


και η μπροσούρα του '10

COSTA 10.jpgcosta 10 3.jpgCOSTA 10 2.jpg

----------

